# SDX15 What kind of amp and watts are you using?



## steven2583 (Sep 2, 2009)

I built a sub a few years ago with an SDX15 with 2 passive raditor and a 250w Dayton sub amp. The sub was a little big so I cut it down. The internal volume subtracting the bracing and amp is about 6 cubic ft with one passive radiator. The bass really didn't change much after I cut it down. It is well blended with the front speakers. I running an Anthem D2v sound processor running ARC (Room Correction) sending everything below 60 for music and the LFE channel to two subs. The one I built and a Vandersteen V2W. Bass sounds good and tight but not chest pumping. When I play a little rap there is a good amount of bass but it's not very hard hitting in the chest. Not like you are at a dance club. The driver doesn't seem to move a lot. Am I expecting too much? Am I totally underpowering the SDX15? Will going to a 1000w or more get what I think I want? Any suggestions?


My room is 14w x 45l x 8h

I'm was looking at the American Audio VLP-1500 and run it in a bridged Mono mode.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I am not an expert when it comes to DIY, but I doubt that power is your "problem." 250 watts is a lot of power; to double the SPL from 250 watts would require 2,500 watts. 1000 watts _would_ translate to ~6dB increase in SPL, but I don't think it would take the bass from tight and deep (qualities that are hard to get) to "chest pumping." 

FWIW-most subs found in pro sound do not go all that deep; they are pretty heavy in the ~40Hz region but do not offer much bass below there.


----------

